# Rate this mewing guy



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 10, 2019)

Chad or chadlite? 

I think he's a chadlite. He could be a Chad with bigger skull + frame.


----------



## theropeking (Jan 10, 2019)

He has a recessed chin


----------



## HorseFace (Jan 10, 2019)

Chadlite, and he browses here. Also his skull allready seems preety huge?


----------



## RIPPED IRL (Jan 10, 2019)

He is @AstroSky btw


----------



## SHARK (Jan 10, 2019)

jfl at that 10 year old minecraft youtuber intro


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

SHARK said:


> jfl at that 10 year old minecraft youtuber intro


----------



## Mewcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


>



Ok minecraft hentai is pretty hot ngl


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 10, 2019)

Mewcel said:


> Ok minecraft hentai is pretty hot ngl


@steveminecratf


----------



## Kenma (Jan 10, 2019)

He has a 2 inch forehead. I'd have his hairline raised. Ala Rita Hayworth.
He'd go from 6.9 to a 7.3/10





He needs to use the For Men beard dye to dye his eyebrows
Fuller brows would help his weak eye area


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 10, 2019)

your watching a lens distorted video of me. look at my newest stuff thanks
my new camera doesn't have this issue and is much more accurate

in that video above I was using a webcam.

the c920. it's an extreme wide angle look and I was close to the camera.

i look 100 times better with a normal focal length.
even here in mid motion at focal length 35mm I look hella good

here is smartphone selfie with no tilting and no frauding

here is a outside selfie with 35mm new camera no frauding

lastly here is a no distortion before and after side shot

the focal length truly makes a difference to every aspect or your face. 

because my nose projects the most it easily looks worse. 

also directly frontal lighting makes my eyebrows look more sparse but in real life they look more dense. because we are not standing in direct frontal lighting all the time .
check above


HorseFace said:


> Chadlite, and he browses here. Also his skull allready seems preety huge?



my skull is bigger than it appears




also video of me


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 10, 2019)

AstroSky said:


> -cut



is that guy really you?
What did you do in the last pic (before-after)?

Also, do not publicize looksmaxing, less people ascend, better is for us. lol


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 10, 2019)

I'll be honest Im not even a incel. at this point I've became just...a normal dude who happens to like the whole looks maxing scene. so my whole purpose is to spread this stuff for others to learn. I just imagine so many others feeling like I did growing up and I just don't want them to feel that way. I'm being real with you.

also I was showing how in real time you can mew correctly and make a huge change to your appearance


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 10, 2019)

ok, but what did you do in this? https://looksmax.org/attachments/img_20181214_191123_350-jpg.11838/


----------



## Dude420 (Jan 10, 2019)

Chadlite easily.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 10, 2019)

Daily reminder, skulls barely differ in size. 1-2 in of circumference is barely noticeable. What makes a skull appear larger is probably the actual shape (if it's long vs wide).


----------



## Coping (Jan 10, 2019)

Best looking guy on here tbh


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jan 10, 2019)

Yeah, really.
If i was him i would finally live a life without issues


----------



## AncapFAG (Jan 10, 2019)

Astroguy i realy good, but god emperor orb is impossibile to mog


----------



## AstroSky (Jan 10, 2019)

im.not here to mog. 

I'm here to spread the holy message of Mike mew and John mew.

praise be
need a whole gif of a bunch of christans dancing to make this more funny


----------

